# Staying smart to protect yourself in defensive gun use



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm on the mailing list for CCW Safe (though currently not a menber) and I receive e-mail newsletters and blog posts with reviews of defensive gun use and trial case review of folks who used guns for defense and whether they were justified or not. Also commentary on other aspects of staying safe as a CCW. If you go to https://ccwsafe.com/ and scroll to the very bottom, you can subscribe to their newsletters. I have not received any advertising or other emails from them, just the news letters.
They are now including blog posts from Andrew Branca (Author of The Law of Self Defense) with helpful looks at the Law's view of what constitutes justifiable defense and what may not. 
I think folks might find these newsletters interesting and educational. (YRMV)


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks for posting BYC, I will check it out. Fore warned is fore armed!

GW


----------



## Sabrien4 (Oct 16, 2019)

Goldwing said:


> Thanks for posting BYC, I will check it out. Fore warned is fore armed!
> 
> GW


+1


----------

